# This is what happens Christmas morning when you leave Kian unattended



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

;D

He looks so guilty.......


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

he looks like he's shocked that you would even think a cute little face like his could rip up paper like that.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Well,,,,,,,,,,,,, It was left on the floor wasn't it? ;D

The look is priceless. I've seen it myself on one or two occasions.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just b/c Kian is standing next to a pile of shredded paper doen't mean he actually did it ... it could have been a strong wind or the cat


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

lol, thats just about what we ended up with here !!!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Love the picture and the expression! We went thru the same thing here...had a wrapped gift a friend had given Ziva... We put it up where we thought she wouldn't get it until Christmas.... we were wrong... husband at work, I made a trip to the bathroom only to come back to hear 
Ohhhhhh Noooooooo Ohhhhhhhhh Noooooooooo ..... Well the gift was a stuffed Mr. Bill doll (old Saturday Night Life character) she had unwrapped it with paper everywhere and was running around with the toy squeezing it over and over to make it yell Ohhhhhhh Nooooooo Ohhhhhhh Nooooooo.

Even though the little stinker had unwrapped it before Christmas I just couldn't help but laugh..... but had to turn away so she wouldn't see me!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That is hilarious. Also love the story about Ziva and the Mr. Bill doll. Here is Rosie's latest (music, anyone?)


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks exactly like my Loki...man does he love to shred the paper products.


----------

